# Dog shampoo : )



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Someone asked me to make a liquid dog shampoo for her.... Well, I have NEVER made liquid soap, but since i would love to make my own goat shampoo and I'm thinking wouldn't have to be that different (right? Although my goats don't EVER have fleas :rofl), I am willing to give it a try. it would be a good first liquid soap project. I'll figure out the process, I'm sure there's enough info somewhere on this forum, but I would like some thoughts on beneficial ingredients. Right off the block I'm thinking Eucalyptus (FO, or would it have to be EO?), maybe Rosemary (Ahhhm FO or EO?), Tea Tree EO and ground oatmeal..... Don't want to put a mean anti flea chemical in there. What do y'all think?

Thanks,

Marion


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Unless you are using the FO just for the smell, it's not going to do anything. All FOs do is smell. They don't have the properties of an EO. Do your research, though, because there are certain EOs that should not be used by certain people (for example, pregnant women) and make sure that people know it's a DOG shampoo, because many of them are also not safe for cats.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, who cares about the cats??? :twisted Sorry, not a cat lover, but will do. I will do my homework and asking stuff on DGI is always a good thing to start with! Thanks!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Our favorite and most effective natural liquid pet shampoo has neem and tea tree and aloe. 
We are wooded and have ticks. It confuses them and they don't bury up but just wander around on the hair letting us pick them off or comb them out before they embed. It also has a great scent but I cannot identify it because the neem scent is so distinctive it confuses me but they smell wonderful and have the added benefit of antifungal which in our climate is a must. 
Good luck- would like to know how it goes.

Lee


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes, like Lee says.... neem and t tree oil with aloe added after the cook... when you are diluting it use aloe.. stay away from Rosemary.. it is not safe for preg women, who knows might work the same on goats.. cedarwood is another good eo oil to use.. bugs hate, they hate lavender also..


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Cedarwood, lavender, lemongrass, orange, citronella and eucalyptus citriodora are all excellent essential oils for use in a dog soap or shampoo. We make and sell two dog soap bars - one is fragranced with cedarwood, lemongrass and citronella EOs and the other with lavender and orange. Our Dog Nose Salve has a EO combination of lavender and eucalyptus citriodora (aka lemon eucalyptus). Remember that dog noses are much more sensitive than those of humans so don't overdo it on the fragrances.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I do a pet shampoo bar--neem and tea tree. My sister in southern Florida (tropical) asked for it for hers and her friends horses (she shows) due to the fungal problems. We started out making double size bars that they'd put in extra large 'soap saver' bage (my mom crochets them). Then everyone wanted smaller bars for dogs/cats, so I do a regular size bar too. Also use them on the goats. 

Bug-B-Gone is a separate soap, but some people will buy it for their dogs as a flea/tick repellant. Butt load of EO's and botanicals.

Then there's Itch-B-Gone. Jewelweed soap. Have had people buy that for their pets that have itchy-scratchy dry skin. 

And Non-Scents...odor remover bar. For dogs that like to play with skunks. Urine spots on the carpet. Use it in the laundry for pet bedding. 

There's a HUGE market for pet products. People will spend more on their pets than they do themselves.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

See, I personally think a bar is much handier than liquid soap. You're always messing with the lid or, whenever you forget about the lid, you flip the stupid bottle and lose half of your expensive shampoo! For my goats I was thinking to do a bar in a mesh-type bag, so you can rinse it after use and hang it to dry. But the lady who asked me said that she would prefer liquid. I think I will try a few test bars first to see which ingredients I like (thanks for all the great EO tips, by the way) and then make her a liquid version (or maybe I can win her over to the bar-soap-side, who knows?)


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

When I made liquid, all it was was grating up your cp soap, melting it and adding a bunch of water (hand milling it with lots of water). Sell her liquid, you're just selling her mostly water.  soap on a rope would be handy for pets...


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Funny Angie: I just bought some rope today to make soap-on-a-rope for humans (I used to love those when I was a kid!). It would probably be smart to color code and have a certain color rope for pets only! I still have to experiment with the how-to: I think I figured out a way how to make molds for it, but I haven't made them yet... I want to make them so I can make a doggie imprint in the soap, or something like that.

I have so much to do! I am also working on my label/wrap and I had another box of new awesome scents come in today. Thank goodness my parents are coming over and my mom will help me with the soap project!!!


----------

